# New Sander - Huge Help



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

nice sander troy….have you posted any shop pictures yet…im going to go see..dont remember seeing it…hope all is well there in the land of the frozen chosen…


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

Griz, almost. In a couple weeks after I get my new Jointer, I will be posting a complete shop tour, hopefully on our new website. 
Ever think of coming back to Alaska?


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice review… I am very interested in seeing this info….I wanna get one so bad…going to have to start saving.

Thanks,

Grub


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't think something like this will ever be in my life, but it is an interesting review. I am like you, if I can work with the local people fine, but I don't use them as a forwarder, I buy on the internet if it is not available locally. Usually, I can do at least as well locally if it is stock, especially if it is on sale, and then I save the wait and the shipping.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Troy, thanks for the review. I have been looking at these for some time and have been wanting to put one of these in my shop for some time now. All I have to do is get an advance on my allowance from my wife. (deep sigh) 

Seriously, this review has been helpful. I have never used a drum sander before and I am sure, like Barry said, I am going to wonder why I waited so long to put one in my shop.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

how does the smaller motor work? The grizzly sanders have a 3hp or 5hp motors. The one I looked at last year only had 1 1/2 hp. I was going to CL my grizzly 24 and get that one. However once I saw the motor size, I thought twice. Did I go wrong? They were on sale for $1200. Probably wasn't the oscillating, didn't even know they made that style.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Hope the info helps.

As for the motor, I am not the least bit concerned about lack of power. I go from the planer or glue-up right to the sander with light passes in general. I do very minimal thickness sanding, if ever. There is plenty of HP for that use. My supplier has a huge (54"+) wide belt sander for any of my odd sanding needs at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the grizzly 24 drum sander. I also have the 13" dewalt planer. I use the planer for all thicknessing. I only use the drum sander for sanding wide panels for raised panels even. I usually plane them to 13/16" so that I only have a few light passes through the sander to even up the boards and retain the 3/4" thickness.

Thanks for the info on the jet.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the non oscillating version of this sander and love it. So far I've only used it for making my own veneer/inlay material. I haven't used it for sanding any project work yet.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I also have the 22-44 in the non oscillating version. I Bought it back in November and have used it alot, more than I thought I would. You mentioned in your review about having to build a mobile base. My model came with built in wheels that I found to be great. I did not realize it when i bought it and I was pleasantly surprised about not having to get a mobile base.
You can buy the rolls of sandpaper at Industrial Abrasives for much less that the Jet paper and it is excellent quality.
Have fun sanding.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be by to look at your new toy! Troy is right, recently purchased a lt15 and got it delivered for 200 less by not using the locals. So got 10 extra blades with the 200.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on the new tool.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

""they can order it for me." Really?! Wow, neat. Wait… I can order it for me too!"

Too funny…. I feel the same way. Hey, I'm here and I want it now. If I have to wait, then I can get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

I really love this unit, you can check out my review here: drum sander reviews

The oscillation is a fantastic (all be it relatively new) feature, and it DOES make the difference.


----------

